# Migrer de Windows Mail (Vista) vers Mail (OSX)



## gattinho (21 Mai 2013)

Hello,

J'ai une cliente qui souhaite migrer ses mails de Windows Mail sous Vista vers Mail sous OSX, j'ai jamais fait ce genre de manipulation... existe il une solution d'abord??

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 oui c'est faisable, avec IMAPSize (je vais vérifier...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

IMAPSize : http://www.broobles.com/imapsize/

_"En plus de sa fonction principale, le logiciel renferme également un trésor : deux outils permettant de convertir les messages EML (compatibles avec Outlook Express) en fichiers MBOX (utilisés par Thunderbird, Opera, Eudora et d'autres) et vice versa. Ces fonctionnalités sont particulièrement pratiques pour migrer d'un client Microsoft à une solution libre, ou sur une autre plate-forme (Mac OS X, Linux)"._

Installer IMAPSize sur le Pc sous Vista.

Dans Windows Mail : Fichier / Exporter / Messages, pour exporter les mails vers un dossier.

Lancer IMAPSize / Tools / eml2mboxes (*), choisir dossier ci-dessus comme source, et un dossier de destination.

Tous les mails sont convertis au format mbox.

Copier le dossier sur le Mac.

Dans Mail : Fichier / Importer des BAL / Fichiers au format mbox

Naviguer jusqu'au dossier importé, et importer.

(*) ne pas choisir "eml2mbox", mais bien "eml2mboxes".


----------



## gattinho (21 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> oui c'est faisable, avec IMAPSize (je vais vérifier...).
> 
> ...



Yes Renaud merci a toi, je vais tester ça c'est ma cliente alors, c'est nickel!!

Et ça remonte bien toute les arborescences de Windows Mail sur Mail genre les dossiers etc???

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Oui, l'arborescence est conservée.


----------



## gattinho (21 Mai 2013)

Et bah c'est super alors!!

Je repasserais pas ce topic pour te tenir au courant, merci de l'astuce en tout cas car j'avais rien trouvé de probant jusqu'à ta réponse!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Après vérification : 

Avant d'exporter les mails depuis Windows Mail, regarde dans le compte de l'utilisateur si tu vois un dossier "Mail", avec un sous dossier "Local Folders", qui contient tous les mails, rangés dans des BAL.

Si ce dossier Local Folders existe, c'est lui le dossier source pour la conversion par "eml2mboxes".

Mais je ne sais plus si ce dossier, que j'ai sur mon Pc Vista, est natif, ou bien est le résultat d'une exportation depuis Windows Mail.

Donc : 

- si le Local Folders existe, tu le choisis (vérifie son contenu)

- si non, dans Windows Mail, tu sélectionnes tout, et Fichier / Exporter, vers un dossier.


----------



## gattinho (21 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Après vérification :
> 
> Avant d'exporter les mails depuis Windows Mail, regarde dans le compte de l'utilisateur si tu vois un dossier "Mail", avec un sous dossier "Local Folders", qui contient tous les mails, rangés dans des BAL.
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas le trouver ce dossier Locl Folder car ma cliente n'a jamais testé ce genre de manipulation avant... je verrais bien vendredi.

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Après vérification dans une autre session du Pc, dont les mails n'ont pas été exportés vers un Mac : il n'y a pas de dossier "Mail".

Donc c'est un dossier que j'avais créé dans ma session, lors de l'exportation des mails depuis Windows Mail.

C'est l'exportation qui a créé dans le dossier "Mail" le sous dossier "Local Folders", qui contient toutes les boites aux lettres.


----------



## gattinho (21 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Après vérification dans une autre session du Pc, dont les mails n'ont pas été exportés vers un Mac : il n'y a pas de dossier "Mail".
> 
> Donc c'est un dossier que j'avais créé dans ma session, lors de l'exportation des mails depuis Windows Mail.
> 
> C'est l'exportation qui a créé dans le dossier "Mail" le sous dossier "Local Folders", qui contient toutes les boites aux lettres.



Oula ça devient compliqué là... pourrais-tu me faire un résumé comme en 2nd post mais avec le dossier folder inclue dans la démarche??

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

On reprend 

Installer IMAPSize sur le Pc sous Vista.

Créer un dossier "Export" (ou autre nom...)
Créer un dossier "Mboxes" (ou autre nom...)

Dans Windows Mail : Fichier / Exporter / Messages, pour exporter les mails vers le dossier "Export".

Lancer IMAPSize : Tools / eml2mboxes (*), choisir le dossier "Export" comme source, et le dossier "Mboxes" comme destination.

Tous les mails sont convertis au format mbox, et lors de la conversion, un sous-dossier "Local Folders" est créé dans le dossier Mboxes.

Copier le dossier Mboxes sur le Mac.

Dans Mail : Fichier / Importer des BAL / Fichiers au format mbox

Naviguer jusqu'au dossier Mboxes, et importer.

_(*) ne pas choisir "eml2mbox", mais bien "eml2mboxes"._


----------



## gattinho (21 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> On reprend
> 
> Installer IMAPSize sur le Pc sous Vista.
> 
> ...



Super merci de ta patience!!!

Je te tiendrais au courant. 

++


----------



## gattinho (24 Mai 2013)

C'est tout bon, juste quelques détails a régler mais le principal est là.


----------



## impro (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour et merci pour ce auto super clair et ça marche !!!


----------

